

ThreadThat.com - A New Way to Communicate - mattSchneider
http://www.threadthat.com

======
zmmz
As video starts straight off with describing features of using "threads", I am
left wondering: what is a "thread"? You are introducing new terminology
without defining what it is.

Give me a one liner at least. What problems does a "thread" solve? Don't list
features, let me know what makes this different over email.

~~~
wccrawford
<http://www.threadthat.com/FAQ.aspx#QB57>

It's linked from the front page.

------
ecommando
Uh... well.. it looks like a remake of Google Wave with Google Docs access and
SSL. How is this "a new way to communicate"?

